# seeking advice to create disco ball toes



## kitnmitns (Dec 26, 2012)

Any ideas as to what Polish/product to use?


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand...do you want them shiny and silver? Or a sequin like effect?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 26, 2012)

Sequin effect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

I would say paint a base color that matches and then glue flat (not faceted) gems over it. Seal with topcoat. If you try this I wanna see!

I personally don't use anything but plain colors, hand painted designs or stickers on my toes. Glitter is especially hard to get off of toes. I swear I need a sandblaster to get it off.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! I have an awesome and weird trick for your problem. Apply remover to your cotton swab and put it on top of your nail, then wrap it in aluminium foil and wait three minutes! Works like a charm!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you! I have an awesome and weird trick for your problem. Apply remover to your cotton swab and put it on top of your nail, then wrap it in aluminium foil and wait three minutes! Works like a charm!


I know a lot of people do that. Doesn't work on my toes due to the shape. Last few times I did glitter I ended up getting a bowl and soaking my toes in remover. Way too much hassle and I am so clumsy.  The weird thing is that I can get anything off of my fingers with no problem. Glitter soaks right off without using foil on my fingers.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow that IS weird! I lovvvve glitter polish   I ordered  OPI Nail Lacquer, Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous as my potential disco ball base and China Glaze Concrete Catwalk just for fun.  I recently learned I love gray polish for some reason


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that IS weird! I lovvvve glitter polish


 One of my toes has a oddly shaped nail from a childhood accident and don't get me started on my pinkie toes that are mildly curved and are really hard to get stuff off of. Haha I make myself sound like I have Hobbit feet. I do love glitter and have way too many bottles of it but I keep it to my fingers. Surprisingly I have good luck with stickers on my toes though so at least I can fancy them up a little.

P.S. Gray polish is awesome! Great to do designs with and it matches almost everything!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 29, 2012)

have you seen these? http://www.sephora.com/sequined-manicure-kit-P376967

I've never tried them but I'm very intrigued.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my toes has a oddly shaped nail from a childhood accident and don't get me started on my pinkie toes that are mildly curved and are really hard to get stuff off of. Haha I make myself sound like I have Hobbit feet. I do love glitter and have way too many bottles of it but I keep it to my fingers. Surprisingly I have good luck with stickers on my toes though so at least I can fancy them up a little.
> 
> P.S. Gray polish is awesome! Great to do designs with and it matches almost everything!


I have never tried stickers! Tee-hee Hobbit feet   I


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you seen these? http://www.sephora.com/sequined-manicure-kit-P376967
> 
> I've never tried them but I'm very intrigued.


I have not tried those but now I have it bookmarked!  Thank you!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you seen these? http://www.sephora.com/sequined-manicure-kit-P376967
> 
> I've never tried them but I'm very intrigued.


 I bought some nail pearls awhile ago (same idea as the sequins there) and just tried them on my little sisters. They work beautifully...here's a pic:





I got this kit from Claire's for $12.

And as far as disco balls go...here are my nails right now:





It's funny that I ran across this thread because I had wanted my nails to look disco ball-esque before even seeing this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think this is pretty good...

I used 1 thick layer of Color Club Blue-Topia (a super nice navy blue) and then probably about 5 layers of Color Club Backstage Pass (the sequin-y stuff that's purple and silver).


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

Fun!  I will post mine when I get around to doing them


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fun!  I will post mine when I get around to doing them


 Have you decided on how you're going to do it?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

Not yet, I am waiting for that silver to come in and then I will experiment


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Annelle (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure how glittery you're looking for but I've been experimenting with OPI Mariah Carey's new collection.  Their liquid sand is amazing.  It's a gritty matte, but there's tons of glitters in it so it still looks sparkly.  I put on The Impossible and it looks like those arts and crafts items with the colored sand, where it's shiny beachy looking, but glittery.  There's glitters of various sizes, so you get different flecks whenever you look.  Since you don't use a top coat (matte-esque), after a while, the pink rubs off the glitters so you'll get both pink and silver glitters peeking through which is also great.

Another option is OPI Servin' up Sparkle, which is more disco ball-y.  Silver based holo, with a clear base (so you can put it on top of any base color, or just leave it clear and layer on the glitters)

Here's an image taken from scrangie's (scrangie.com) website (3 coats)


----------



## lmda (Jan 4, 2013)

Seconding servin' up sparkle. This combo is sparklier in person.

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2011/06/alus-365-untrieds-opi-royal-shine-ness-servin-up-silver-opi-glam-slam-england-collection.html#.UOdDPG_Aeno


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you seen these? http://www.sephora.com/sequined-manicure-kit-P376967
> 
> I've never tried them but I'm very intrigued.


 I just bought this the other day! I am going to work on a design this weekend. I'll put a picture up.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## mycatsaysmeow (Jan 14, 2013)

I did a manicure by caking on Milani red jewel fx with a shimmery red underneath and it was amazing for Christmas.

I think a disco ball would be the same thing in silver, so imagine Sally Hansen Celeb City with Color Club's Platinum Record caked on top.


----------

